# GUCCI OR LOUIS VUITTON PAINT



## LAMEEZ (Mar 24, 2004)

DOES ANYONE HAVE ANY GUCCI OR LOUIS VUITTON PAINT CAR PICS 

DOES ANYONE KNOW WHERE TO GET GUCCI OR LOUIS VUITTON PAINT THE STENCILS FOR YOUR CAR FOR THE LOW :biggrin: :0


----------



## Anthony (Dec 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by LAMEEZ_@Mar 25 2004, 07:56 AM
> *DOES ANYONE HAVE ANY GUCCI OR LOUIS VUITTON PAINT CAR PICS
> 
> DOES ANYONE KNOW WHERE TO GET GUCCI OR LOUIS VUITTON PAINT THE STENCILS FOR YOUR CAR FOR THE LOW :biggrin: :0*


 Then you can drive your car in the gay parade- and totally fit in!


----------



## LAMEEZ (Mar 24, 2004)

ONLY A REAL THUG CAN PIMP THAT FAMILY CATS THAT AINT SURE OF THEY SELF MAY DOUBT A REAL GANGSTA MAKE RULES AND LEAD NOT FOLLOW WHAT THE NEXT CAT SAY 



OHHHH YEAH WHEN IM DONE ILL POST A PIC JUST 4 THAT HATERS


----------



## Anthony (Dec 31, 2003)

I'm no hater...

I'm being honest.

That shit is fuckin' gay.


----------



## MIL TOWN HUSTLA (Mar 21, 2004)

SAY PIMP, NOW WHY WOULD U DO THAT?? IF YUR GONNA SPEND THAT KIND OF MONEY GO WITH THA CHAMILLION YOU'LL TURN MORE HEADS. NOT NO FUCKIN PAINT JOB THATS LOOKS LIKE A BUNK ASS WEAK FLANNEL SHIRT


----------



## 816customshop (Sep 8, 2003)

WHY YA WANT SOMEBODYS ELSE INTAILS ON YOUR RIDE?


----------



## LAMEEZ (Mar 24, 2004)

its the designer look to make heads turn when u ride by ///


----------



## LAMEEZ (Mar 24, 2004)

here goes a fue examples i found online of a gucci impala 































:uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :biggrin: :biggrin: :0 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## MyFamiliaCC (Dec 5, 2003)

*
I first saw this kind of paint idea last year. At first I thought it was cool, just because it was defrent, but I would never paint my car that way. I mean it is kind of gay, I would feel like I needed a matching handbag or something :dunno: 

But thats just my openion. If you plan to paint your car that way, thats cool.......

as long as you don't flirt with me :roflmao: 
*


----------



## hydraulicmike (May 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by LAMEEZ_@Mar 29 2004, 11:46 AM
> *here goes a fue examples i found online of a gucci impala
> 
> 
> ...


 most people wish they could afford a paint job of the quality of 95SSSwangins impala.


----------



## LAMEEZ (Mar 24, 2004)

i think its gangsta personaly ya dig


----------



## OffThaHorseCEO (Nov 8, 2003)

its gay, id rather have marble, or chameleon if i was gonna have an off the wall paintjob. think of it like this. you are advertising in a way for gucci or louis whatever when you paint your car that way. so you pay to have advertising put on your car....... isnt it usually the other way around? i thought the company paid to have their name put out like that??? thats like buying apc, neuspeed etc stickers. 


but thats just my opinion


----------



## OffThaHorseCEO (Nov 8, 2003)

its gay, id rather have marble, or chameleon if i was gonna have an off the wall paintjob. think of it like this. you are advertising in a way for gucci or louis whatever when you paint your car that way. so you pay to have advertising put on your car....... isnt it usually the other way around? i thought the company paid to have their name put out like that??? thats like buying apc, neuspeed etc stickers. 


but thats just my opinion


----------



## LAMEEZ (Mar 24, 2004)

ur right ist not for everybody im a pimp ya dig the hoes love it i think its tight + i got 5 other cars to do whatever to realy stunt on cats ya dig


----------



## WaGoNmAsTeR (Jun 13, 2003)

have to give props to all the time and effort that went into that paint, it looks unbelievable


----------



## MyFamiliaCC (Dec 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by hydraulicmike_@Mar 29 2004, 04:41 PM
> *
> most people wish they could afford a paint job of the quality of 95SSSwangins impala.*


 *I'm sure the quality of the job is great. Were not doubting that, but I still think the desine is homosexual :dunno: 

Besides, isn't that trademark infrengment (sp?) :ugh: 


Well nomatter what we say. the Idea is defenatly defrent, and it's gotton alot of attention, wich I'm sure that's what they were after. So like it or hate it, I'm sure the owners are happy. Though I still think they need matching handbags to make it compleat  :biggrin: *


----------



## LAMEEZ (Mar 24, 2004)

that is to bad all the ugly ass paint jobs i see posted all the pearly pink outlines and cars i see posted folks go out there way to knock this one im a boss i make the rules not follow what someone says its all love people i do love all the feed back 



but just to be honest when i pull up in my louis vuitton box chev or my blue and white skylark or my sac kings cutlass only real ones is gone show luv and the ones hating are the onces walking or mad they cant afford it


----------



## MIL TOWN HUSTLA (Mar 21, 2004)

HA!!! FUCK Don't waste your time, effort, or the money cause nobody aint gonna be wishin COUSIN!!!


----------



## 95 SS Swangin (Dec 29, 2002)

> _Originally posted by MyFamiliaCC+Mar 29 2004, 07:03 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (MyFamiliaCC @ Mar 29 2004, 07:03 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--hydraulicmike_@Mar 29 2004, 04:41 PM
> *
> most people wish they could afford a paint job of the quality of 95SSSwangins impala.*


*I'm sure the quality of the job is great. Were not doubting that, but I still think the desine is homosexual :dunno: 

Besides, isn't that trademark infrengment (sp?) :ugh: 


Well nomatter what we say. the Idea is defenatly defrent, and it's gotton alot of attention, wich I'm sure that's what they were after. So like it or hate it, I'm sure the owners are happy. Though I still think they need matching handbags to make it compleat  :biggrin: *[/b][/quote]
i've sat back and watched this shit long enough 


you all that hate keep doing what you do best !!!!!!


those that like it thanks!!!!!!1



as for the soft ass fool that keep saying i need a matching handbag that shits old get over it :angry: 


i'm 1000% man and if you brought your girl,sister,mom or even grandma i will give them something to come home and tell you whore


----------



## 509Rider (Oct 20, 2003)

I wasnt much into the gucci paint, but when I saw 95ss swangin car I was impressed, I give him much props on that car, very nicly done enough said. 



Last edited by LOWCOS C.C. at Apr 1 2004, 01:46 AM


----------



## LAMEEZ (Mar 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 95 SS Swangin+Mar 31 2004, 09:55 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (95 SS Swangin @ Mar 31 2004, 09:55 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i've sat back and watched this shit long enough 


you all that hate keep doing what you do best !!!!!!


those that like it thanks!!!!!!1



as for the soft ass fool that keep saying i need a matching handbag that shits old get over it :angry: 


i'm 1000% man and if you brought your girl,sister,mom or even grandma i will give them something to come home and tell you whore[/b][/quote]
ss ya car is hard as nails pimp thez gay cats mad there 78 hondas dont look like that keep it gangsta pimp


----------



## MyFamiliaCC (Dec 5, 2003)

*First of all I am a pro-custome painter and not only could I afford a paint-job like that but I could do it better. But you will have to PAY ME BIG $ to do that to my car!!.

Look when it comes to customizing a car you will have people who like it and people who don't. I'm just one who didn't like it. You can't be crying about it, every time someone doesn't like what you do. Like I said, I'm sure there are peepz who do like it, at the end the only openion that counts is the ownwers right?

So I still stand by my openion....

IT'S GAY AS FUCK!!

and inless you realy are gay, there is no reason to get "but" hurt over it.

*


----------



## MyFamiliaCC (Dec 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by LAMEEZ_@Mar 29 2004, 06:20 PM
> *ur right ist not for everybody im a pimp ya dig the hoes love it i think its tight + i got 5 other cars to do whatever to realy stunt on cats ya dig*


 *<span style='colorurple'> Lameez, look homie if you need a gucci paint job to get more "hoes", then don't worry about what us guys think of it. You get your gucci paint job, and the hoes and keep on pimpen! 
* :thumbsup:


----------



## EazyKilla (May 5, 2003)

HERE IS ONE I DID RITE BEFORE SPRING BREAK :O)










.


----------



## LAMEEZ (Mar 24, 2004)

thats phat pimp on tha good ol cadi 

and i feel u MyFamiliaCC is right its all on the owner u feel but u know a real pimp still gon talk shhhh from bottom to the top ya dig 

its always gonna be some hate and some luv play the game dont let the game play u


----------



## Lowlow76 (Oct 31, 2001)

That looks pretty cool, can someone tell me how yall did it? Or where to get some stencil for it?


----------



## LAMEEZ (Mar 24, 2004)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## lbx2g (Feb 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MyFamiliaCC_@Apr 1 2004, 02:26 PM
> *First of all I am a pro-custome painter and not only could I afford a paint-job like that but I could do it better. But you will have to PAY ME BIG $ to do that to my car!!.
> 
> Look when it comes to customizing a car you will have people who like it and people who don't. I'm just one who didn't like it. You can't be crying about it, every time someone doesn't like what you do. Like I said, I'm sure there are peepz who do like it, at the end the only openion that counts is the ownwers right?
> ...


 ur callin ppl gay and u write in purple. And is is not advertistment when u where nikes.


----------



## rollinraw558 (Feb 1, 2004)

im just curious, what are most stencils made out of. i got a quote on a stencil, and it was made out of 10 mil milar, i saw his was yellow in that one pic, what is it actually made out of


----------



## Bigthangs (Jan 17, 2002)

bump


----------



## MyFamiliaCC (Dec 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by rollinraw558_@May 7 2004, 12:45 AM
> *im just curious, what are most stencils made out of. i got a quote on a stencil, and it was made out of 10 mil milar, i saw his was yellow in that one pic, what is it actually made out of*


 Most auto stencils are made from vinyl, and comes in all colors. The yellow stencil used above is most likely made of vinyl. 

They are made from a "printer" like cutter. That is hooked up to a computer. Just like vinyl decals.


----------



## ryanbooton (Apr 17, 2004)

Hey yo, i could prolly get you tha stencils if you really need them. But like everything else its gonna cost some dollas. Hit me up or what evea and we can work it out. I can put out whatevea design in tha vinyl ya want and just like paintin a car its hard to put on and expensive to fuck up. Yo that caddy is pimp and the otha ride is fuckn pimpin. Hey i like that shit. Anything to catch attention and b diffrent!


----------

